# Southern Gravely owners out of luck?



## coferj (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm going, hopefully, to pick up my Dad's old gravely 2 wheel this weekend. I've been looking around for a rotary deck (aside from the 30" it has) for my yard, but everything I pull up is from the valley or northeast, very little from the southeast. Was the following just larger in those areas, or did the more southern owners just not keep theirs up?

Anyway, I'm in central AL. Anyone know of dealers/owners that come across these type of things? Doesn't necessarily have to be in pristine condition, as I know my way around a wrench...just has to at least be salvageable (read: not cost more than the tractor is worth to get up to speed.)


----------

